# More Fast Food



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I really need to put in a Food Plot to see this more Regular.




























big rockpile


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice pictures you should invest in a good camera,you can find one fairly cheap.You have the perfect backdrop I love capturing all wildlife on camera.I have many pictures of animals even humming birds.Thanks for sharing


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks to me like the camera did a fine job at the distance the objects were from it. They are clear and sharp.

He just didn't have them standing right at the living toom window.























































 Al


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

No offense ,those are nice pictures just some friendly advice.I really like to take pictures of lots of things and as cheap as it is download and save on a disk .


----------

